# Codes with anesthesia in descriptor



## Lisa Heikes (May 23, 2012)

We are having a discussion about codes such as 26675, 26705, 26775 that have "with anesthesia" in the description and exactly what the anesthesia part entails.  We are divided some believe that means patient taken to OR and given general or MAC anesthesia and others think a nerve block given in the office is all that is required to be able to report this code.

Any thoughts.   

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## raidaste (May 25, 2012)

We are having the same discussion and we are split. I've been searching everywhere and have failed to come up with anything. I'm going to email a physician auditor that I know and see what she says. When I find something out I'll let you know. If you get anything please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Lisa Heikes (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Stephanie.  I have searched and cannot find an answer either.

Lisa


----------



## maryanneheath (Jun 4, 2012)

Good morning, all....

I have been taught that simple nerve blocks and conscious sedation do not qualify as anesthesia for these codes.  The following is an excerpt I found from an AMA coding workbook by a Catherine Duffy, BS, RHIT:

"It should be noted that there are certain CPT code descriptors in the CPT codebook
that include the phrases, with anesthesia or requiring anesthesia. These
phrases indicate that the work involved in performing that procedure requires
anesthesia, whether it is general anesthesia, regional anesthesia, or monitored
anesthesia care. The appropriate anesthesia code is separately reported.
Conscious sedation is not an anesthesia service."

It's all I can find for now....

****In your CPT books, the first code that I come across that uses the term "requiring an anesthesia service" is 21073, manipulation of TMJ....at any rate, the part I'm interested in is the *(ie, general or monitored anesthesia care)*

Hope this helps everyone.


----------



## camcg0174 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Manipulation under anesthesia*

HI All,

I know this is an old thread, but I am wondering if any new information has come around regarding the "anesthesia" in code narratives. I am currently struggling with who should be performing the anesthesia piece.  Surgeon with a 47 modifier ot anesthesiologist with a separate anesthesia code.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  -Chris


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 21, 2013)

general anesthesia is what you need


----------

